# Eggdrop Stats



## Problemchen (7. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem was mir aber momentan den letzten nerv raubt. Ich habe auf meinem linux server einen eggdrop laufen. Dieser erstellt statistiken in einer html-datei, welche er im public_html verzeichnis niederlegt. Nun habe ich aber das problem, dass ich diese datei überhaupt nicht über die subdomain stats.domain.com aufgerufen bekomme.

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen was ich bei redirect einzugeben habe?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

mfg sammy


----------



## bled (9. November 2009)

Welcher HTTP Server wird denn verwendet? Und ist die Subdomain dort richtig konfiguriert?


----------

